# Possibly Going to Europe This Summer What are Some Suggestions of Things to See



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I am possibly going to Europe this summer and I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions of places and things to see and do. For example what would be some good symphonies or opera's to see? I'd like to visit Paris, Vienna, Rome, and possibly St. Petersburg. I'd also like to go to Germany but I'm not sure which city or cities I would see. What are some things I could do in these cities? (hope to see Hermitage and Versailles)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

You missed it.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TrazomGangflow said:


> I am possibly going to Europe this summer and I'm wondering if anyone has some suggestions of places and things to see and do. For example what would be some good symphonies or opera's to see? I'd like to visit Paris, Vienna, Rome, and possibly St. Petersburg. I'd also like to go to Germany but I'm not sure which city or cities I would see. What are some things I could do in these cities? (hope to see Hermitage and Versailles)


Your questions are too vague and open-ended.
I suggest you look up the websites for the main opera companies and orchestras of each city and see what's been scheduled. Do notice that many companies pause during the Summer for festivals and tours - Summer is rarely the best time to visit the main cities with the specific goal of attending concerts and operas. Then get a city guide for the cities you plan to visit, there are too many attractions to mention. Paris and Rome alone have so many attractions that it would take pages and pages of a thread like this to mention them, and we don't know what your interests are (museums? churches? gastronomy? etc, etc).
Maybe by "you missed it" Vaneyes means that for most of these summer festivals tickets need to be purchased way in advance. But it's still October, you may have time.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The best things I did in my 3 weeks in France a few years ago were 

- going to the Louvre
- visiting Monet's garden
- visiting Mt. St. Michel 
- visiting Chartres
- arriving at Versailles very early, before the crowd 

The biggest mistake I made was not buying a suite of plate armor. You see it everywhere. Get one, and get a big unicorn tapestry. It's the medieval lord starter kit.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Visit the major Flanders cities: Ghent, Bruges, Antwerp and Brussels. They're really close and have a wealth of historical buildings, museums and art venues.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, it really doesn't sound like you've got things set in stone or quite ironed out yet...let me tell you, however, that I have only ever made a trek to Europe twice specifically for concerts. Still, I've attended Teatro alla Scala every time I've been in Milano and the same has been with other major theaters in major cities. Not always was it the most amazing programme and some were recitals but I guess I've been lucky and either have walked up to the place to simply get a ticket at the box office or have found out about it first thing when I got to the city and found out about the concert(s). 

If you don't have such luck and can not attend a show,...hey, you're in Europe! Have fun anyway!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The UK is a wonderful destination - we stayed in B&B's while there, lots cheaper than hotels. 

Book your airline flights as early as possible ... the closer to the departure date that you buy those, the higher the price will be. I would also suggest, flying out of Seattle or LAX as they usually choose the 'polar route' which decreases the flight time by several hours. 

Our almost 11 hours return flight from London to Dallas/Fort Worth over the Atlantic Ocean in 2010 was brutal.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Dodecaplex said:


> I'm not sure what you mean.


Just a tiny joke about *this* summer.

For *next* summer and any summer in Europe, since orchestras usually abandon their cities during that period, I suggest trying a classical music festival. You can Google to find one that fits your budget and musical needs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

I loved Switzerland. Zurich, Luzern, Interlaken, Chur, St. Moritz. I would love to go see the castles of Mad King Ludwig in Bavaria, especially Neuschwanstein, near Fussen. The Lake Constance and Black Forest regions are also beautiful for Southern Germany.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> Just a tiny joke about *this* summer.
> 
> For *next* summer and any summer in Europe, since orchestras usually abandon their cities during that period, I suggest trying a classical music festival. You can Google to find one that fits your budget and musical needs.


Wikipedia has a list of festivals.


----------

